# various things to make with old arrows



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

I have came across some arrows at the range that are thrown away because vanes are ruined or some arrows are left in the target because they struck the wood and cannot be taken out. Well i was able to remove some arrows and pick some up and just recently finished cleaning a carbon arrow so now its just a blank carbon shaft. Well, what can i do with it! I was thinking of making a little tourny shooters stab or some would say, "a T.V. antenna" but have no idea were to start. Any other kool ideas to do or make with all these arrows i find laying in the dirt at the range?


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Refletch and use em, 

if the ones in the wood are long enough to cut down to your length then "see above"....


Or them up and post them on Creigs list in the hobby section . They make kick azz wing stiffeners for RC air planes....:shade:


----------



## chaser (Dec 19, 2005)

I use my broken arrows for garden row markers...


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

autoguns said:


> Refletch and use em,
> 
> if the ones in the wood are long enough to cut down to your length then "see above"....
> 
> ...


x2...you could save yourself some cash later down the road and refletch those shafts instead of buying more arrows later


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

we used to take old aluminum arrows and stick them in the ground and use them for target practice. try that shooting fingers!


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

I've seen guys make Ink pens out of spent arrows.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

I use them for garden markers also. The ones that can be salvaged I cut down for spares for my wife.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

check this stabilizer out. its a good idea, and the length of the shaft is the length of the stab.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1256669


----------



## Kyle_Smith (Nov 19, 2008)

ive seen curtain hangers, alot of truck antenas, yardage markers, just plain hung around for decoration, i actually have one stuck in peg boards to hold up a section of extension cord in my shop where I work on fourwheelers lol.


----------



## fenderhunt4 (Oct 7, 2007)

they can be cut down and used for turkey call pegs


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

put nocks on each end and make spreaders when reserving bow strings (center serving).


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I've turned an old carbon arrow into an FM antenna on my F-350. I basically just cut the front end and slid it over the antenna with the fletchings still on to show my passion for bowhunting! I get comments on it all the time.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

sethjamto said:


> I've turned an old carbon arrow into an FM antenna on my F-350. I basically just cut the front end and slid it over the antenna with the fletchings still on to show my passion for bowhunting! I get comments on it all the time.


i got an old aluminum arrow that i did this with, and people laugh at me all the time... lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya same here haha...i gotta start gluin em or something mine keep gettin stolen


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Cut a short length (about 12"), put inserts each end and use it to hold broadhead's for sharpening. Bugger paying 10 bucks for something similar.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I have made ink pens out of them and kids love them. I also use my old arrows as stakes for turkey decoys and some homemade predator decoys I use. I have a homemade center shot gauge took the old arrow and rigged a laser on it to center shot my bow. I have shot a couple of turkeys wth arrows and the arrows broke so I took the fletched in and ran a string though it and tied the turkeys beard to the stirng and pulled the beard up into the arrow makes a great trophy piece. We also use a old arrow as the torlit paper at our hunting camp. Good Hunting.


----------



## CAO716 (Aug 4, 2010)

My ole lady takes my old broken arrows and makes neat wind chimes!!


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

X2 on the decoy stakes. For turkeys we throw a insert and tip in each end. Because the deke sits on the really small diameter point it spins really well in the wind and the stake pushes in the ground easy. Sorta hard to explain but it would look like this...<=======>
lol


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought a $22 Stabilizer Kit from Poverty Hollow and made a very cool looking stabilizer. I cut a few different length shafts so I have different length stabs. I'm not sure why I have different length stabs but I had a lot of shafts


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

chaser said:


> I use my broken arrows for garden row markers...


I do the same thing.


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

We took alot of old shafts and used them for spindles in the hand railing on the stairway leading to our bow service area at the shop. Looks cool and it's neat to see how arrow design has changed over the years.

Tim


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

alrite guys i plan to make a small tourny stab with v-bar idk how but i will try to post it up sometime

any other things to make with old arrows please let me know!:wink:


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> put nocks on each end and make spreaders when reserving bow strings (center serving).


GREAT idea! Thanks!


----------



## FearedFactor (Nov 17, 2004)

Cut the head off of a 1/4 inch bolt and glue it into the shaft for a lightweight monopod for your camera. 

I'm tinkering with making a camera tripod out of some old arrows right now, when I get it together I'll post. 

I've made a few shooting sticks, out of them as well. 



All of that stuff is good but what they are really good for is to beat my kids.....


----------



## Klippman (Mar 31, 2008)

I use them as drop shot weights and catch bass and walleyes finally


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

Klippman said:


> I use them as drop shot weights and catch bass and walleyes finally


Thats a good idea.... :thumbs_up


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I have turned a few into mini blowdart guns. :thumbs_up


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Klippman said:


> I use them as drop shot weights and catch bass and walleyes finally


klipp, what do ya use to fill em with and how long do the gotta be? i'd love to make some weights outta em instead of usein clamp weights that weighs less than my hook,

Scotty


----------

